# The Lightbulb Just Went Off in Khaos' Head



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay - everyone knows I was having a little trouble potty training Khaos and he was peeing in the house once or twice between 6 and 10 even if I'd take him out every hour and he peed every hour.

Every spot was always soaked up and sprayed and scrubbed with the odor/spot remover and he always peed in a new spot sooooo

Saturday (the day I do the whole carpet each week with the cleaner) instead of the regular "pet cleaner" I used the bottle of Nature's Miracle and did a 50/50 mix with hot water (hoping it wouldn't hurt the machine)

He has not peed in the house since and - HERE'S THE LIGHTBULB - he now goes to the door, stands there and looks at me. He's trained me well - I get up, boots on, leash on and we go out and he peeeessssss about 75% of the time - he tried to eat dandelions or play the other 25%. But still, there's a lightbulb.

Now for the best part - if I don't see him there HE DOES NOT pee in the house, he goes about his business and when I'm in the room again - he does it again (I was in the kitchen and pretended I didn't see him to see what he would do)

OMG if this is the "magic moment" I'm so happy!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Great news! Hopefully you and he have figured it out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't know what impresses me more, Khaos perfecting his potty manners or you cleaning the carpets weekly! (_Sheesh,_ am I slacker.) Happy for the success you've achieved. Good boy Khaos! It really is grand when they "get" where we want them to "go" reliably.:thumb:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How true Chagall's Mom, cleaning your carpet weekly is very impressive. I am sure it helped Khaos make the connection. I am starting spring cleaning but I have a feeling GerDe's house is spotless no matter what the season. (I sincerely doubt Chagall's Mom is a slacker.).


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Excellent! Have you tried adding the jingle bells? My girl rat terrier figured it out very quickly and the boy (the one with trick dog titles) doesn't see the point. So if she rings the bells, they both go out.

I hafta say, though, I don't think I'd name a dog something he'd "live down to" rather than "live up to," just based on the possibility of a self-fulfilling prophecy. Neely's registered name (Niall Delaney) is supposed to mean "champion black challenger," according to the Irish name interpretation sites I was visiting before I brought him home. It turns out he's actually a blue, but champion? Yes. Challenging? Yes!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Don't know what impresses me more, Khaos perfecting his potty manners or you cleaning the carpets weekly! (_Sheesh,_ am I slacker.) Happy for the success you've achieved. Good boy Khaos! It really is grand when they "get" where we want them to "go" reliably.:thumb:


No, the apartment is a mess but the carpet in the living room where he kept having accidents is in good shape LOL


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

mvhplank said:


> Excellent! Have you tried adding the jingle bells?


Picked up special doggie bells that say "Wait, who is training who here"? today. I figure now that he has the connection of GOING to the door to go outside, he'll easily connect the bells as I'm adding it to a desired behavior as opposed to trying to teach a behavior.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

GeriDe I am very happy for you that things really seem to be at a major victory kind of turning point. I hope it sticks for good this time. You have been very patient getting there.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hip Hip Hooray For the Kap't! I think that 'dawning moment' has to be one of the best 'milestones' in puppyhood!!!!!!! Beware the bells..........Molly is bell trained and at first, when she figured out she got to go outside every time she rang it, that dang bell rang a zillion times a day! After I figured out how often she REALLY needed to go out we were OK and now she only rings it when it's necessary!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Beware the bells..........Molly is bell trained and at first, when she figured out she got to go outside every time she rang it, that dang bell rang a zillion times a day! After I figured out how often she REALLY needed to go out we were OK and now she only rings it when it's necessary!


I bought the cutest string of bells that has a lovely ribbon saying "who's training who?" and hung them on the door so positive Khaos would LOVE THEM. They scared the **** outta him. I took him there and said "Let's go peeeee" and took him paw to ring them and he hid. LOL

So after that epic fail, I took them off the door and tossed them in the middle of the room for a couple of days, making sure I bumped them so they'd ring. From there to his toy box, where he had to go near them to get a toy. They're back on the door now and whenever we go out, I say "Let's go peeeee" and I RING THEM so that association can be made. I'll work him into it soon.

Ha ha ha watching this fearless pup run from bells was hysterical.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> You have been very patient getting there.


Thank you. You have been a major influence on me since I joined this forum and appreciate everything you post. 

What's not to be patient? Human babies aren't born potty trained - can't expect it from a doggie baby can we? Besides, this is the first time I raised a pup in my 55 years of life - I HAD a lot to learn and I HAD to stay thoughtful and reflective in the process.

I've been a special education teacher for 30 years and the main lesson I learned was when something isn't clicking with a student - I have to stop, reflect and adjust. I just carried that over to Khaos.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I teach at a community college (open enrollment) so i've had many students with disabilities over the years. I think one of the things that has helped me the most in honing my teaching skills is being adaptable and creative in my approach to those students (like how do I convey what is seen in a microscope to a student with severe vision loss as a notable example). I find many parallels in working with dogs. There is no one correct method for all situations. Be observant of what is happening and be open to all possibilities in finding effective solutions.

Puppies are hard, as are some students!


----------

